# Kids



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

When do you start a kid hunting with a gun? What gun is best? I have a 7 year old who hasn't shown much interest, but I want to start getting him out more.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

How young is to young ? Tradgic story below.........

http://www.kxmc.com/News/282914.asp


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It all depends on the kid! 7-10 isn't to early, but it depends on the kid! If he is showing you he is responsible, and has walked a couple years with a BB gun and not flagged you let him hunt!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

P&Y is right on, depends on the kid. 
The size of gun depends on the size/strength of the kid and their ability to handle the gun.
maybe start them with a single shot, or just one shell in the gun. This helps prevent shooting something behind the target while swinging. Also helps with accuracy. I have seen guys have their kids walk with shells in the mag only, once ready to shoot then they put one in the pipe.

Good Luck


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

TK33 said:


> P&Y is right on, depends on the kid.
> The size of gun depends on the size/strength of the kid and their ability to handle the gun.
> maybe start them with a single shot, or just one shell in the gun. This helps prevent shooting something behind the target while swinging. Also helps with accuracy. I have seen guys have their kids walk with shells in the mag only, once ready to shoot then they put one in the pipe.
> 
> Good Luck


I started with a Red Ryder! Then the method you stated! Two in the tube, when the dog locked up I got to load up!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree too... I took my son who is ten and is small framed out with me pheasant and grouse hunting for the last cpl yrs and he loves to walk with... this yr I let him carry his BB gun which btw hes a pretty darn good shot with... and also borowed and 20g youth and let my daughter,12 and my son take a cpl shots with it... my daughter is larger and more physically able than my son and handled it just fine.... my son on the other hand being small had a lil bit more trouble but I think as far as if I would let him try the answer is yes... practice makes perfect and I didnt read the link posted above because I think personally it had more to do with parent responsibility if its the one Im thinking...


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts. I think a BB gun is the way to go for now. Maybe try the 20 gauge next year in controlled situations.


----------

